# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Στερεά/Κεντρική Ελλάδα/Εύβοια > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Εύβοιας >  EWN#27 - ΙziNet, Χαλκουτσι-Ωρωπος

## izinet

Γεια σας παιδια.. ειμαι ο κομβος izinet στο awmn, στον Ωρωπο μενει η αδερφη μου με τον αντρα της και σκεφτηκα πως θα ηταν πολυ καλη ιδεα να σηκωσω εναν κομβο και εκει ωστε να βοηθησω και εγω οσο μπορω στην αναπτυξη του δικτυου στην περιοχη..
Ετσι λοιπον εχω επικοινωνησει με τον LambroG #6900 και μου ειπε οτι κοντα στον Μαιο θα κανουμε καποιο λινκ...
Αν καποιος απο την περιοχη εκει πιστευει οτι μπορουμε να βγαλουμε καποιο λινκ σε α θα ηταν τελεια!!  ::  
Εχω σκοπο εφόσον βγαλω το πρωτο λινκ να σηκωσω και ενα ΑΡ για να μπορεσουν να εξυπηρετηθουν και καποια ατομα απο την περιοχη εκει γυρο και στην συνεχεια να συνεχισουμε με περισσοτερα λινκς!  ::  
Καλως σας βρηκα..  ::

----------


## socrates

Καλώς τον!

Κάνε και μια καταχώριση στο http://ewn.awmn.net  ::

----------


## izinet

εκανα καταχωρηση και στο ewn, το ονομα του κομβου ειναι IziNet *#138*
Να δουμε θα κανουμε τιποτα καλο??  ::   ::   ::

----------


## hedgehog

Νομίζω πως από υπερβάλλον ζήλο έβαλες τρεις φορές το ίδιο σημείο  ::  
(nodes 27, 138, 139)

Έχε υπόψιν σου και τον Ifigenia (avlida_mew) #37.
Tο μοναδικό link αυτή τη στιγμή είναι στα 22 km με τον Socrates  ::  

Θα μπορούσε ίσως μεταξύ σας να γίνει κάτι καλύτερο  :: 

καλώς μας ήλθες  :: 

Edit: επίσης θεωρώ πως καλό να κάνεις την σχετική καταχώριση και στο Αθηναϊκό wind (ούτος ή άλλος από εκεί θα πρέπει να πάρεις IP / DNS σαν θα 'ρθει η ώρα αφού ανήκεις στην Αττική  :: )

----------


## izinet

κατιειχε κολλησει στην σελιδα οταν εκανα το register και με πεταγε εξω.. γι'αυτο εγινε αυτο μαλλον...
Μακαρι να βγει κατι καλο... μαλλον ΣΚ θα καταιβω κατω να δω τι γινεται...  ::

----------


## B52

Θα ειμαι και εγω κατω μαλλον.

----------


## socrates

> κατιειχε κολλησει στην σελιδα οταν εκανα το register και με πεταγε εξω.. γι'αυτο εγινε αυτο μαλλον...
> Μακαρι να βγει κατι καλο... μαλλον ΣΚ θα καταιβω κατω να δω τι γινεται...


Έσβησα την διπλή εγγραφή... o κόμβος σου είναι ο ΙziΝet #138

Εκτός απροόπτου θα είμαι και εγώ στην Εύβοια αυτό το ΣΚ

----------


## hedgehog

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από izinet
> 
> κατιειχε κολλησει στην σελιδα οταν εκανα το register και με πεταγε εξω.. γι'αυτο εγινε αυτο μαλλον...
> Μακαρι να βγει κατι καλο... μαλλον ΣΚ θα καταιβω κατω να δω τι γινεται... 
> 
> 
> Έσβησα την διπλή εγγραφή... o κόμβος σου είναι ο ΙziΝet #138
> 
> Εκτός απροόπτου θα είμαι και εγώ στην Εύβοια αυτό το ΣΚ


Εκτός του #138 έχει μείνει όμως στην ίδια θέση και ο κατά πολύ παλαιότερος #27  ::

----------


## socrates

Αν είναι το ίδιο σημείο (από ότι φαίνεται είναι) ας το διαγράψει ο ίδιος ο izinet. Δεν πρέπει να υπάρχουν διπλοεγγραφές.

----------


## liousis

Καλώς τον και στην Εύβοια...
Εδώ είμαστε και εμείς να σε βοηθήσουμε όποτε μας χρειαστείς.
Σιγά σιγά αυξανόμαστε...  ::

----------


## izinet

να 'σαι καλα φιλε μου...  ::  
Αν χρειαστω κατι θα σας πω, ετσι κι'αλλιως ξερω οτι ειστε ολοι πολυ καλα παιδια εκει... και εγω το λυκειο στο βαθυ το τελειωσα... εμενα τρεια τεσσερα χρονια στο δραμεσι..  ::

----------


## liousis

Εάν έμενες στο Δράμεσι μπορεί και να σε ξέρω.Είμαι από το Βαθύ και είχα και έχω πολούς γνωστούς στο Δράμεσι.Άσε που μπορεί να πήγαμε και μαζί σχολείο...  ::

----------


## izinet

εγω ειμαι 22 χρονων εσυ ποσο εισαι?
Ησουν με τον Μπιλαλη διευθυντη?

----------


## liousis

Δυστυχώς δεν πρέπει να σε ξέρω...
Κοντεύω τα 30...  ::

----------


## izinet

μπορει να γνωριζομαστε φυσιογνωμικα  ::  ...
Χαρηκα πολυ.. κατεβαινω συχνα κατω οποτε θα κανονισουμε να τα πουμε καποια στιγμη φιλε μου..  ::

----------


## liousis

Όποτε θέλεις εγώ εδώ θα είμαι...  ::  
Ρίξε ένα pm.

----------


## PIT

Καλως ηρθες στην παρεα μας.  ::  
Οτι χρειαστεις εδω ειμαστε  ::

----------


## izinet

να ΄σαι καλα και εσυ φιλε μου... σκεφτομουν κιολλας μηπως θα μπορουσαμε να κανουμε καπια προσπαθεια να βγαλουμε καποιο Link μεταξυ μας μιας και απο οτι βλεπω εχεις ειδη καποιο λινκ με εναν που ειναι πιο πισω απο εμενα και επομενως πιο μακρυα.. τι λες?
Εαν εχει επιτυχια η συνδεση μεταξυ μας και μετα τον Μαιο βγαλω ακομα ενα λινκ με τον LambrosG τοτε θα ειναι καλη περιπτωση και θα εχεις και μια εναλλακτικη διαδρομη εαν κατι παει στραβα με το ηδη υπαρχον λινκ που εχεις..
Ενημερωτικα:
Τι πιατο εχεις επανω αυτη την στιγμη και με ποση ισχυη παιζει?

----------


## PIT

Φιλε izinet εχω ενα 100αρι πιατο επανω και παιζω με ισχυ 19dBm. Λιγο μεγαλη αλλα τι να κανουμε  ::  

Οσο για το λινκ και σαν εναλλακτική εισαι σωστος, αλλα αυτην την στιγμη εχω 2 ενεργα λινκς + το ΑΡ και ετοιμαζομαι να βγαλω αλλο ενα με τον Evripos #136. 

Τωρα αν αντεξει και δευτερο 4απλο ισως. Αλλα ας πουνε και οι παλαιοτεροι την γνωμη τους  ::

----------


## spirosco

Με 5 μοιρες διαφορα απο τον Ρωσετο και μολις 1~1.5km διαφορα στην αποσταση, δεν εχει κανενα νοημα.

----------


## sv1bjr

Έχω την άποψη ότι θα ήταν σκοπιμότερη, μιά που αναφέρθηκε από tzinet η 
ενδεχόμενη διασύνδεση τον Μάϊο με LambrosG-Malakoda(#11),
η επιδίωξη διασύνδεσης με Thelaz(#2) και στη συνέχεια με cpoint1 (#48 ) όταν αυτός θα είναι έτοιμος.

Έτσι θα κλείσει ακόμα ένας κύκλος στον Ευβοϊκό και αν μάλιστα πραγματοποιηθεί Link και μεταξύ liousis(#36) - cpoint, οι εναλλακτικές διαδρομές αυξάνονται.

----------


## izinet

ακομα καλυτερα οπως το παρουσιαζεις εσυ...
οποτε απο Μαιο θα ξεκινησουν οι διαδικασιες... εχω ειμαι ετοιμος απ'όλα οι αλλες μεριες δεν ξερω αν ειναι ετοιμοι...  ::

----------


## spirosco

Αν επιθυμουμε εναλλακτικη, τοτε ειναι προτιμοτερο αυτη να καταληγει απο τη μερια της Χαλκιδας π.χ. στον #136 (αν ειναι εφικτο), με δεδομενο οτι ειναι στο προγραμμα link αναμεσα στους #136 και #72, και απο #136 με καποιο αλλο σημειο της Χαλκιδας.

Ετσι δεν φορτωνουμε με "δυσκολα" interfaces τον Βασιλη οπως εχουμε -με την καλη εννοια- φορτωσει τον eviawind (single point of failure) και επιπλεον δινουμε και κινητρο για να στηθει επιτελους και κανας bb κομβος ακομη στη Χαλκιδα.

* Δυσκολα = Μακρινα που συνηθως απαιτουν τσιμπημα στην ισχυ με αποτελεσμα πιθανες αλληλοπαρεμβολες μεταξυ των interfaces ενος router.

----------


## PIT

> απο #136 με καποιο αλλο σημειο της Χαλκιδας.


Εχει δρομολογηθει Σπυρο λινκ με Kanithos #19  ::

----------


## gotchagr

Πω πω ρε παιδιά... Πολύ με υπολογίζετε στο παιχνίδι και λέω μήπως κάνω καμιά πατάτα ή καθυστερήσω στο στήσιμο του κόμβου...

----------


## izinet

αχ ρε φιλε.. εσυ δεν εχεις στησει τιποτα ακομα και αγχωνεσαι μηπως δεν προλαβεις και εγω που εχω τα πιατα, pc, ολα ετοιμα δεν εχω με ποιον να συνδεθω...  ::

----------


## PIT

> Πω πω ρε παιδιά... Πολύ με υπολογίζετε στο παιχνίδι και λέω μήπως κάνω καμιά πατάτα ή καθυστερήσω στο στήσιμο του κόμβου...


Μπαμπη μην ανησυχείς ολα θα πανε καλα!!! Και εγω Σεπτεμβρη εκανα την εγγραφη στο φορουμ και στο wind και Οκτωβρη ημουν ο πρωτος κομβος στην Χαλκιδα συνδεδεμενος στο AWMN  ::   ::   ::  

Με την μια εβγαλα 2 λινκς ενα με τον Mew (αρχικα) το οποιο αργοτερα γυριστικε στον sv1bjr και το αλλο με τον spirosco στην Αρτακι.  :: 
Φυσικα με την βοηθεια αξιολογων παιδιων  ::

----------


## gotchagr

> αχ ρε φιλε.. εσυ δεν εχεις στησει τιποτα ακομα και αγχωνεσαι μηπως δεν προλαβεις και εγω που εχω τα πιατα, pc, ολα ετοιμα δεν εχω με ποιον να συνδεθω...


Φέρτα σε μένα!  :: 

θα συνδεθείς που θα πάει... Υπομονή!

----------


## liousis

> αχ ρε φιλε.. εσυ δεν εχεις στησει τιποτα ακομα και αγχωνεσαι μηπως δεν προλαβεις και εγω που εχω τα πιατα, pc, ολα ετοιμα δεν εχω με ποιον να συνδεθω...


Για αρχή εάν θέλεις μπορείς να συνδεθείς και στην omni μου....  ::

----------


## liousis

> ...και στη συνέχεια με cpoint1 (#48 ) όταν αυτός θα είναι έτοιμος.
> 
> Έτσι θα κλείσει ακόμα ένας κύκλος στον Ευβοϊκό και αν μάλιστα πραγματοποιηθεί Link και μεταξύ liousis(#36) - cpoint, οι εναλλακτικές διαδρομές αυξάνονται.


Tο cpoint δυστυχώς θα πρέπει να το ξεχάσουμε...Το στίγμα το είχε βάλει ο mew απλά και μόνο για πρόκληση ενδιαφέροντος.Από ότι γνωρίζω ο mew αποσύρθηκε από το ewn ,κατέβασε και τον εξοπλισμό του κόμβου του ifigenia, οπότε δεν υπάρχουν ελπίδες από αυτή την μεριά...

Από την μεριά μου τώρα έχει γίνει κουβέντα με τον κόμβο "boubis_kastro (#133)" για link μεταξύ μας και ήδη έχει ξεκινήσει η αναζήτηση εξοπλισμού από μέρος του.Θεωρώ ομως ότι καλύτερη διαδρομή θα ήταν αυτή:liousis->xima (#135)->boubis_kastro (#133).Επίσης ο xima (#135) με τον ίzinet ακόμη μία διαδρομή...??
Όλα αυτά είναι υποθετικά γιατί ο "xima (#135)" δεν γνωρίζουμε τι προθέσεις έχει...  ::

----------


## sv1bjr

ΟΚ Πάνο

Όπως και να έχει, τα πράγματα εξελίσσονται στην περιοχή και οι δυνατότητες ζεύξεων αυξάνονται.

Αναμένομε λοιπόν τα νεώτερα.

----------


## izinet

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από izinet
> 
> αχ ρε φιλε.. εσυ δεν εχεις στησει τιποτα ακομα και αγχωνεσαι μηπως δεν προλαβεις και εγω που εχω τα πιατα, pc, ολα ετοιμα δεν εχω με ποιον να συνδεθω... 
> 
> 
> Για αρχή εάν θέλεις μπορείς να συνδεθείς και στην omni μου....


Με μεγαλη μου χαρα θα συνδεομουν αλλα δυστυχως δεν σε πιανω απο εκει που ειμαι... ετσι νομιζω δηλαδη...
Οσο για ολα τα αλλα εγω παιδια να ξερετε πως ειμαι πανετοιμος για οποιαδηποτε συνδεση προκυψει... και αν καποιος εχει την προθεση και την ορεξη για να συνδεθουμε και δεν εχει εξοπλισμο ευχαριστως να του δωσω εγω αν εχω κατι που του λυπει...  ::   ::

----------


## liousis

Ένα scan προς την omni μου θα μας δείξει...  ::

----------


## izinet

τωρα που το βλεπω καλυτερα μου φενεται πως ισως γινει κατι... θα δειξει.. το ΣΚ θα κατεβω κατω και θα δουμε...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## PIT

> Για αρχή εάν θέλεις μπορείς να συνδεθείς και στην omni μου....


Βρε Πανο βγαλε ενα ββ λινκ στο παιδι!!! αναβαθμισου και εσυ  ::  
Θα σου παρουν πισω το subnetaki  ::   ::   ::  

@IziNet. αποτι βλεπω εχεις μιλησει με τον LambrosG και ευχομαι να βγει το λινκ. 
Επισεις αν θελεις επικοινωνησε με τον κομβο Mismatch Hea....#34 για να δεις τις προθεσεις του.

Βασικα σκεφτομουν την εναλλακτικη της Χαλκιδας: 
 ::  : Evripos#136  ::  xima#135  ::  Mismatch Hea....#34  ::  izinet#27  ::  LambrosG#11 
*ή* 
 ::  : Evripos#136  ::  izinet#27  ::  LambrosG#11 (μπορει να σπασει το λινκ στον xima αν ενδιαφερθει)

Γιατι καποια στιγμη πρεπει να γινει ωστε να μην κρεμονται ολοι οι κομβοι της Χαλκιδας απο εμενα.  ::  

@gotchagr. Μπαμπη οπως βλεπεις εισαι στην καλυτερη θεση για εναλλακτικη της Χαλκιδας αλλα και την ενωση της με τον Καραμπαμπα  ::   ::   ::  
Μην αγχωνεσαι ολα θα γινουν  ::   ::

----------


## liousis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από liousis
> 
> Για αρχή εάν θέλεις μπορείς να συνδεθείς και στην omni μου.... 
> 
> 
> Βρε Πανο βγαλε ενα ββ λινκ στο παιδι!!! αναβαθμισου και εσυ  
> Θα σου παρουν πισω το subnetaki


Λες να μην θέλω...?Το πιο σωστό όμως είναι να λύσω πρώτα τα δικά μου προβλήματα με την σύνδεση που έχω με τον Ρωσσέτο και μετά να προχωρήσω παραπέρα,γιατί μαζί με εμένα θα έχουν τα ίδια προβλήματα και άλλοι και δεν είναι σωστό...
Άλλωστε το πιάτο που έχω προς τον Ρωσσέτο,επειδή ο izinet είναι σχεδόν στην ίδια ευθεία,μπορεί βάζοντας ένα δεύτερο feeder και παίζοντας σε άλλη συχνότητα να βγει ένα link με izinet πολύ εύκολα...  ::  
Πάνω από όλα όμως ένα scan θα μας δείξει (και σε Α αλλά και σε Β,γιατί το πιάτο που έχω γυρισμένο προς Ρωσσέτο παίζει σαν ap σε Α..).Και όταν απαλαγώ από τα προβλήματά μου και γίνει και η μεταφορά του κόμβου θα μπορώ και εγώ να κάνω περισσότερα πράγματα και πιο σωστά...  ::

----------


## liousis

> τωρα που το βλεπω καλυτερα μου φενεται πως ισως γινει κατι... θα δειξει.. το ΣΚ θα κατεβω κατω και θα δουμε...


Ίσως Κυριακή να μπορέσω να σε βοηθήσω εάν θελήσεις ...

----------


## izinet

Θα κατεβω κατω το ΣΚ, μαλλον την κυριακη πιο σιγουρα και θα παρω μαζι μου εξοπλισμο για να σκαναρω και σε α και σε β ωστε να εχουμε μια πληρη αποψη για το τι γινεται...
Ελπιζω να εχουμε καλα νεα...
Θα τα πουμε και απο κοντα...
Καλημέρα...  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## B52

> Θα κατεβω κατω το ΣΚ, μαλλον την κυριακη πιο σιγουρα και θα παρω μαζι μου εξοπλισμο για να σκαναρω και σε α και σε β ωστε να εχουμε μια πληρη αποψη για το τι γινεται...
> Ελπιζω να εχουμε καλα νεα...
> Θα τα πουμε και απο κοντα...
> Καλημέρα...


Θα παμε και για φαγητο ?  ::

----------


## izinet

Δεν το πιστευω  ::   ::  
 ::

----------


## PIT

> Άλλωστε το πιάτο που έχω προς τον Ρωσσέτο,επειδή ο izinet είναι σχεδόν στην ίδια ευθεία,μπορεί βάζοντας ένα δεύτερο feeder και παίζοντας σε άλλη συχνότητα να βγει ένα link με izinet πολύ εύκολα... Wink


Με ενα feeder το οποιο θα παιζει και σε οριζοντια αλλα και σε καθετη πολωση  ::

----------


## PIT

Καλησπερα Φιλε izinet (Το ονομα σου???)  ::  
Αν εχεις ακομα ορεξη να κανεις κατα απο αυτην την μερια της Ευβοιας και να βοηθησεις στην εξαπλωση του δικτυου μπαρεις να αρχισεις  ::   ::  
Σημερα στο σπιτι του Σωκρατη εγινε ανακατομη των links και συντηρηση του router. Επισης γυρισαμε ενα πιατο προς εσενα με SSID: ewn-socrates-izinet-AP με συχνοτητα 5600 ή 5650 αν θυμαμαι καλα (αν κανω λαθος διορθωσεμε Σωκρατη).

Οποτε οποτε μπορεσεις μπορεις να ξεκινησεις τις διαδικασιες  ::  
Οτι χρειαστεις απο βοηθεια εδω ειμαστε, pm και ειμαστε στην διαθεση σας  ::

----------


## socrates

Λοιπόν όντως έχει γυρίσει interface χάρη στην πολύτιμη βοήθεια του PIT προς izinet#27

To ssid είναι ewn-socrates-izinet-*test*
Η συχνότητα είναι: *5650*

Έγινε ενημέρωση στο WiND Ευβοίας ( http://ewn.awmn.net ), και δηλώθει το link ως μη ενεργό για να διευκολύνει την μεταξύ μας στόχευση. (Πρέπει να δηλωθεί αντίστοιχα και από την μεριά του izinet ώστε να εμφανιστεί η κοκκινη γραμμή).[/b]

----------


## neo4

Καλως τον και στο δικτιο της Ευβοιας..  ::

----------


## lambros_G

Κανονιζω αγορα 4πλου ανταπτορα και ενος ακομα if για την ευβοια  ::  

Συμφωνα με το wind το link με izinet βγαινει ευκολα.

Τι λετε?  ::

----------


## izinet

Γεια σας και απο εμενα, τωρα ειδα τα μηνυματα, λοιπον αν ολα πανε καλα θα κοιταξω να καταιβω κατω το ΣΚ να τα στησω ολα, ευχαριστω πολυ socrates για τον κοπο που εκανες και γυρισες το πιατο.. θα τα πουμε συντομα..  ::

----------


## socrates

> Κανονιζω αγορα 4πλου ανταπτορα και ενος ακομα if για την ευβοια  
> 
> Συμφωνα με το wind το link με izinet βγαινει ευκολα.
> 
> Τι λετε?


*Go for it!*

@izinet Μακάρι να καταφέρω να πάω και εγώ Εύβοια αυτό το ΣΚ. Βέβαια σκοπεύω να πάρω λίγες μέρες άδεια μέσα στον Ιούλιο για να φτιάξω κάποια πράγματα στην Εύβοια σχετικά και άσχετα με το δίκτυο.

----------


## lambros_G

Το σκ θα ειμαι Ευβοια,και ο κομβος θα αναβαθμηστεί.

Μπαινει microtik, 4πλος ανταπτορας με ενα ακομα if και μια netgear οπου πανω της θα πεσει μια omni για τη γυρω περιοχή  ::  

το σκ 28/7 θα ειμαι επισης εκει οποτε μεσα σε αυτο το διαστημα πιστευω πως το λινκ θα βγει.

Τελικα υπαρχει ενδιαφερον για το λινκ?

θα κοιταξω να μπει και το πιατακι και θα το βαλω να εκπεμπει.


@izinet
Στελνω pm για συννενόηση

----------


## cliff

παραλια οροπου πιανεις? να κανουμε κανενα connect ?
να συνδιασομε μπανιο και awmn

----------

